# My recent holiday



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Dear all, further to my earlier remarks about Connemara, I've just returned from the French Alps, which I can heartily recommend. I've attached a couple of pictures of the view from the terrace of the house that we stayed in. I would have attached a couple of videos, but I can't work out how to do it!


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Facing the other way.....













The boulangerie/boucherie/cave was a five minute walk away and offered a superb selection of comestibles, including a very nice sparkling wine that was new to me, Clairette de Die, and which we enjoyed several bottles of. Our younger son came with us, and our elder son joined us from Spain for nearly a week. I'll attach some more views taken during our mountain walks later.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

The attachments do not open, unfortunately. To insert a video one must first upload to YouTube or Vimeo or suchlike, then copy and paste the URL generated into the appropriate section available on the toolbar above.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Shaver said:


> The attachments do not open, unfortunately.


That's unfortunate. They certainly open when I click on them.



Shaver said:


> To insert a video one must first upload to YouTube or Vimeo or suchlike, then copy and paste the URL generated into the appropriate section available on the toolbar above.


Thanks.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

I'll try again with the photographs....


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

and again.....


----------



## Searching_Best_Fit (Feb 11, 2015)

Your pictures may be too big for uploading. It is shown as "pending approval" to me. Would you mind scale it down and try again? I am interested in seeing your vacation pictures, though.:amazing:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

> Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


I got this when I tried to open up a picture.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, that's unfortunate. I've never had that problem before, and I can't find a way of reducing their scale. I'll have to look into it.......


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Tinypic dot com has always been easy to use although you have to load the pictures one at a time

Or you could load them into a photobucket album which automatically generates a link


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I think we had to validate the photos first! ?? They should work now.

This is a special prodocol we put in just to prevent Shaver from posting any photos/videos!!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Sorry - it looks like we had to validate the photos before they appear. They should (and do) work now.

This is a protocole we established just to prevent Shaver from posting any photos or videos!! 

Chouan: Please send any remainiing bottles of Clairette de Die to my house! THANKS.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Andy said:


> Sorry - it looks like we had to validate the photos before they appear. They should (and do) work now.
> 
> This is a protocole we established just to prevent Shaver from posting any photos or videos!!
> 
> Chouan: Please send any remainiing bottles of Clairette de Die to my house! THANKS.


Thanks Andy. 
As far as the Clairette de Die is concerned, there won't be any!


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

I know the area around Annecy, having stayed there. I worked briefly in Geneva at one time and took the cable car up Mont Saleve on a couple of occasions, from where I could look down towards Lake Annecy.

Beautiful as the region undoubtedly is, there is something rather grim or even sinister about it. Annecy itself I found particularly grim, an impression that was reinforced a few years later when various bodies were discovered on the bottom of the lake, some dating back decades. There was also that unfortunate Iraqi family, massacred near the Swiss border a few years ago.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Andy said:


> Sorry - it looks like we had to validate the photos before they appear. They should (and do) work now.
> 
> This is a protocole we established just to prevent Shaver from posting any photos or videos!!
> 
> Chouan: Please send any remainiing bottles of Clairette de Die to my house! THANKS.


Dear Andy, I've found that I can buy Clairette de Die from France, at quite a reasonable price. I've just received a dozen which cost about £7 each, delivered. From these people www.*vinatis.co.uk*


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

I, my wife, and my younger son can be seen here, enjoying a view. And yes, I am wearing shorts.......

__
http://instagr.am/p/7Gk53hTbls/


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Chouan said:


> I, my wife, and my younger son can be seen here, enjoying a view. And yes, I am wearing shorts.......
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/7Gk53hTbls/


The one place that cargo shorts a_re _proper wear, and you're topped off very handsomely.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Thank you for saying so!


----------

